# Sometimes Modding Is A Good Thing



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Bought this Certina DS3 re-issue a while ago but I never really bonded with it. I love the shape and size of the case, but the hands and the bracelet just didn't do it for me, and so it was resigned to the watch box only coming out when I thought I "should" wear it.

I was actually getting to the stage where I was thinking about selling (yes, me selling







) but then I thought that if I changed the hands and bracelet maybe I'd feel differently?

_Before_



















_After_



















I know they're not exactly the most original hands but I went for some MkII plongeur hands and changed the date wheel to white on black at the same time. I did think about changing the dial too, but TBH I like the glossy original dial and so took a chance it would look good with the new hands. The bracelet has been changed for an Omega mesh, and I'm really pleased with the result.









Personally I'm not one for modded watches normally, but on this occasion I believe it was justified. Occasionally a watch just isn't "right" and this inexpensive fix has left me with a watch that I will wear because I like it, not because I think I should.









What do you think?

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Tough one as I'm a big fan of that Certina, especially the case.. also the mesh is probably swaying my decision as I'm a big fan of those.. but overall I would say it's a good mod on a very nice watch that I'd be happy to wear


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I totally, totally agree with you on this one - that looks fantastic and is a case where the mod is (IMO) much better than the original set-up. TBH, I don't have that much of an issue with modding - especially if the watch can be put back to its original state.

Well done, I think it looks great!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is the way that this should have been.....

i like that a lot mate.....


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Love the watch, great style.

I generally don't care for modding, but in this case the original hour hand would have eventually got to me so







although if I would probably have gone for matching hands (colour)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks great Rich. Those hands look far more substantial and the date wheel is the way it should have left the factory.

Good mods.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is a great improvement, well done


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

A above - huge improvement Rich, really like the 'after' - 'before' I think I might have had to gouge out my eyes with rusty spoons to avoid the risk of accidentally copping that horrid little hour hand - something about that was SO wrong!!









The white on black date wheel is a no-brainer to me - should always have been this way, and the mesh (which tbh sometimes I'm not sure I really 'get' all the excitement about!







) in this case looks perfect. 10/10.

S.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got one with the DN hands and the original dial. I don't see why Cetina didn't use MOD sword-type hands as in most (if not all) of the original DS-2/DS-3 Super PH 1000m.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Rich, that looks better so much better.

I would have gone for an untipped sweep, but it still looks good.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree that the watch looks better with the new hands & white on black date display but can I ask what was wrong with the original bracelet? the original looks to be a quality thing to me - solid links, good quality machined clasp, divers extension(?) & the way the end pieces match the case shape is a definite plus point as well







To my eyes the Omega mesh (though I'm sure it's superb quality) doesn't go with the watch half as well as the original.

It doesn't matter a damn though what I think does it? If you like the watch more now than you did before then that's all that matters isn't it? In fact that's the whole point with modding a watch - you're making something you like more than the original. Whether it actually is better than the original is another thing entirely.

Enjoy the watch & wear it in good health


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I keep looking at this.,... and it makes me want one... such a vast improvement! well done mate.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Those hands look a perfect match for the case. Works well on the Omega mesh too.

Modding gives new life to a watch you'd otherwise sell or leave in the box.

Nowt wrong with that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think "plopoff" hands have been done to death by the modders, but to be honest I think they suit that perfectly. What were Certina thinking when they designed that hour hand?

In fact I may have to re think, poss keep the original minute hand and just change the hour? Wonder how that would look?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love it....!

Best of both worlds, vintage PH looks but in a new watch


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that in the final analysis, the mod is only correcting the balls up that Certina made with the reissue. Thus, it is fully justified. However, I can't help wondering what the reissue would look like with Bill Yao MOD sword hands though. These would be the closest to the originals.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I think "plopoff" hands have been done to death by the modders, but to be honest I think they suit that perfectly. What were Certina thinking when they designed that hour hand?
> 
> In fact I may have to re think, poss keep the original minute hand and just change the hour? Wonder how that would look?


I did actually think about keeping the original seconds hand which I like, but decided against it in the end.

Rich


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks so much better with those hands! The originals are just too weak for the watch ..


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The red tip on second hand does it.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Brave move to mod this quality piece, but I think you've really pulled it off. It now has quality and impact. In theory, the mesh should be too light-weight a match up, but I'm liking the result and its a huge improvement on the original effort. Looks like a keeper to me.







Bravo.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The hands on the reissue watch definitely need to go - they are far too weak for this watch. In that respect, the plongeur hands are an improvement. However, I think the best mod would be a set of these, the hands from a vintage PH1000m. You can get something very close from Bill Yao:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I think it looks brilliant Rich, great job.

Andy


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Change of hands looks great but the biggest improvement is changing the strap to the mesh.

Looks great

Jon


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

It really suits the mesh bracelet..good work !


----------

